# Buying Itraconizole



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

You know, I wonder if its a good idea to have a 1% suspension of itraconizole on hand much like some of us have panacur, baytril, and metrazinole just in case. I have contacted Pisces molecular, and they said a PCR test can take a week or two before data is reported to the person sending in a sample. 

I've known a few people that have had their entire collections wiped out from this I believe.

Often our frogs will die before we have the chance to diagnosis, order the medicine, etc. One to two weeks is far too long. If we have a good idea what could be the problem, and proper medical advice from a veternarian, I think its a very good idea to keep certain medications on hand in case something as fast killing as chytrid has a chance to wipe out your collection.

While itraconizole is the the widely available Sporanax, getting the proper suspesion I would need to have it prescribed by a veternarian, unlike OTC panacur and levamisol.

A few questions: 

1. I have not had good luck finding a veternarian that has experience with amphibians in general. So, they may not be able to get the medication if the vet isn't familiar with reptiles/amphibians....and most likely may not be able to make the suspension (after it is ordered) So, who, is recommended in order to acquire this? Anybody have experience with a veternarian that has performed this before?

2. If one was to order it in advance (hopefully the veternarian would let you purchase some, but they may not unless diagnosis is made), what is the shelf life the suspension? It will not be powdered or in tablet form like the kinds for athlete's foot. (if its sporanax).

3. I have read that you CAN keep the frog in the same tank during treatment, but on the final day you need to move the frog right after treatment to a sterilized cage to prevent it from being reinfected. Question: How do you cover the head and most of the face of the frog without drowning it? (assuming we are using the suspension).

4. If our frogs began to show symptoms of chytridiomycosis, i would think putting the frog in a quaratine tank at an elevated temp (between 76-80) would be very useful in slowing down the disease so the frog isn't too far gone and will not refuse to eat. (which seems to be the biggest killer of dendrobates, wasting away, as many larger anurans can go quite sometime without food) Would this be a good idea?

Thanks,


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It is light sensitive and degrades if exposed to light. 

I would not agree that it is okay to keep the frog under treatment in a enclosure that is potentially contaminated until the last treatment. If the treatment to clear the fungus takes x days, why would you continually reexpose the frog to continaul reinfection... 

Ed


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

http://www.jcu.edu.au/school/phtm/PHTM/ ... nichol.htm

Here is the link that says they weren't moved until the last treatment. I think its just the abstract from what you sent me though.

I have found a few contacts by looking at Anapsid.org and The Herp veterinary association (Kansas) which I will be contacting this week.

Ed, at your work, do you readily have it premade in dark containers, or is it generally mixed just a day or so in advance before treating the atelopus/bufo baxteri at the Phili Zoo? How do you make sure the head of the frog gets covered in the medication without drowning them? Do you drip some of the solution onto their nose with an eyedropper?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

the vets mix it and give it to us right before the treatment. 

I simply put them into the container and then pour it over them and let them sit the rest of the time in a shallow bath of it but this may be overkill as the frogs should also absorb the itraconazole and have it to some extent systemically. 

I would remove the frogs into a new quarantine enclosure after each treatment as this will also reduce the risk of any of the fungus in the original container being exposed to a sublethal dose and developing resistance. 

Ed


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Ed, I got hold of Frye. He says that he can order the medication, but it is quite pricey. He didn't know the price off hand. I emailed him the article (cutaneous chytridiomycosis in dart frogs?) because he asked how was I going to apply it.


----------

